# rear drum brake help



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

have 1990, sentra, 1.6 lt, 2 door. have noise in rear drum, can not remove the drum!!!
can not remove axle nut either.

help.......


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo I can tell you that the noise your hearing is your rear wheel bearings......i had the same thing. Change them out and no more noise. Plus if you wanna save some time change your rear brake shoes while your in there too. Peace!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks for your replay,

i can not get the rear drum off...........its not the bearing. also i can not remove the axle nut. is there a puller out there, can i heat up the drum? there must be a way, without cutting the drum off... help


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Usually a bunch a hits with a 5lbs. hammer will do the trick. Its most likely rusted on there pretty good, so hitting it will loosen it up real good. 

Hit the drum in a circular fashion, between the studs. As you hit the drum, spin it to hit in between the next stud. Go all the way around, and then hit the bottom of the drum along the lip, the top, you get the picture. 

Question: Do you have 2 small threaded holes next to the studs themselves? If so take 2 bolts(prolly 10mm in size) and screw them in. When they tighten, hit the drum with the hammer. Repeat as necessary.

You can also try and adjust the shoes. Loosen them up through the adjustment hole on the back of the hub. You'll need a flathead to get in there, but there will be a gear within the drum, that when turned in the right direction loosens the tension of the shoes on the surface of the drum. Try that as well, or them all depending on what you have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

hello silviaspeed,
thanks for your reply.
no, i do not have the 2 threaded holse. could i make some? its not hard to drill and so on....
i been grinding the drum a while, have new ones. will try again on sunday.
greetings


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

No don't drill the holes, its just that on some cars I've worked on they had the holes there, and that was how I was taught. Besides, the benefit of those holes is that they are threaded and allow you to tighten as you go along. If you just drilled the holes you'd then need to create your own threads. Too much of a hassle. Keep banging away at em'. They will come off, its just gonna take some time and effort in your case. What about the slack adjuster I was talking about? You can lessen the tension of the shoes on the drum via the slack adjuster. There should be a small hole on the backside of the hub. (directly opposite the drum)


----------

